# Are Rokinon Lenses Any Good?



## ryansworld10 (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently stumbled upon this lens while looking for some fast lenses for my future Sony NEX-FS100u
Rokinon 35mm f/1.4 Wide-Angle US UMC Aspherical Lens RK35M-S B&H

Does anyone have experience with Rokinon lenses?


----------



## ryansworld10 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bump for help!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 21, 2011)

I haven't used one.  

Rokinon/Samyang 35mm f/1.4 AS UMC AE (Nikon D700) « ERPhotoReview


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 21, 2011)

All of the tests I've seen indicate A LOT of distortion on most of their lenses.  This might be totally irrelevant to you though, it depends on what you shoot.  At a given aperture and focal length, their stuff is so much less expensive than the competition, and it seems the only really significant tradeoff is the distortion... they're still quite sharp.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2011)

Barrel distortion of around 2.04%, which is high, but very good MTF 50 and MTF 20 scores...this lens looks like a very good lens, especially considering its price. The pictures it makes look good to me. It is a manual-focusing lens, so keep that in mind. I would assume that the distortion can easily be corrected in Photoshop. Looks like one heck of a 35/1.4 for the price!


----------



## ryansworld10 (Sep 21, 2011)

What would you say would be a good lens for the NEX-FS100u that has auto focus, without breaking the bank? Or should I just get the kit lens? (look up "NEX-FS100uk" on B&H)


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 21, 2011)

I think you might have better luck with that question on a video forum...


----------

